# 24 inch gaming monitor



## ajinkys (May 14, 2014)

Please suggest a compatible, efficient & worth the money Monitor for the below rig ? I little tight on the budget so please give me options with reasons. it will help me understand and make choices accordingly. As far as my reaserach goes i think i should be looking at 24inch IPS display 1-2ms & 120mhz monitor. please advise.

Budget is around 10-12k indian rupees 


CPU	Intel Core - i5-4430	
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212X RR-212X-20PM-R1 CPU Cooler	
GPU - MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozer Gaming Graphic 2GB OC 
RAM - Corsair Vengeance (2 x 4GB) 1600 MHZ 
SMPS -	Corsair VS650 650 Watts	
HDD	- Seagate Barracuda 1TB	
Cabinet - Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 01 Red LED


----------



## ithehappy (May 15, 2014)

IPS panel with 1-2 ms G2G and 120 Hz? I have not came across such a monitor ever. Maybe other _experienced_ members would be able to help you


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 15, 2014)

It would be easy to suggest depend on what you use the monitor for ? 
IPS monitor with such specs ?? I dont think so !


----------



## ajinkys (May 15, 2014)

Monitor is purely for gaming; movies when i'm not playing games.


----------



## ithehappy (May 17, 2014)

Well for gaming or not, I still will pick VA over IPS, just for the sake of contrast ratio. I ditched my 5 year old TN Dell for an Ultrasharp IPS Dell, and while plying games or watching movies this display looks dull, very dull. So VA would be my choice undoubtedly, it keeps a decent amount of colour accuracy and the contrast ratio is much better than IPS panels, which is a huge thing while watching movies.

5-8 ms G2G will be okay too, so keep an eye on that. However if you are coming from something like 2 ms like me, then you will notice the ghosting, but not while gaming, but while scrolling on text heavy web page, the texts do leave a trail, which I don't like at all.

Again I don't know, and don't believe you will get any decent IPS in that small budget (small for IPS), but if you want something great then look at the Asus PB series, it's double than your budget. If you wanna stay within budget and have decent monitor then look for Asus MX / VX series AH-IPS ones. And for VA there is one Samsung, which has really good reviews overall, so kindly check for the model, AFAIK only one VA model Samsung is available in India, in different sizes.

For 120 Hz, there's the infamous BenQ XL2411T, it's TN, and costs around 20k when I last checked.


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 17, 2014)

We all know that IPS has good viewing angles over TN panels,  but what about the color reproduction head on as while gaming one would be in front of the monitor. 
Just talking about picture quality head on IPS VS TN ?


----------



## Remind1990 (May 28, 2014)

You wouldn't be getting features like that in a TN display if your going to play games then, I suggest you go for TN displays they are gonna give you faster response time when it comes to displaying images. Add a few thousand bucks and maybe get a BenQ, 2455HM or BenQ2460HT Monitor both which I own for RTS and Console gaming should cost you 13k-15k now. And, I suggested TN displays because they give you a faster response time when it comes to gaming you should always keep that in mind anyway the two monitors I suggest have good connectivity too and are in a mid range segment so feel free to google it. Cheers~~


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 28, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> You wouldn't be getting features like that in a TN display if your going to play games then, I suggest you go for TN displays they are gonna give you faster response time when it comes to displaying images. Add a few thousand bucks and maybe get a BenQ, 2455HM or BenQ2460HT Monitor both which I own for RTS and Console gaming should cost you 13k-15k now. And, I suggested TN displays because they give you a faster response time when it comes to gaming you should always keep that in mind anyway the two monitors I suggest have good connectivity too and are in a mid range segment so feel free to google it. Cheers~~



One can argue that TN panels give 2ms response time, but surely if your eyes can notice the difference between 2ms and 7ms, they can definitely notice the quality and viewing angle difference between 
and IPS and a TN panel.
Usually 2ms doesn't matter. Maybe if you are playing a high definition game at around 120fps(a professional gamer ??) , you may face issues like ghosting...
But then again, if you have money to buy a graphics chip which drives games at 120fps, then surely your monitor would be of higher budget than your current one, and you will certainly get other IPS panels with better response times... But it makes no sense to complain about response times, since most movies and hd content are about 25 to 30 frames, and most games are around 60fps for a reasonably high budget gamer...
I think 7ms is decent response time. You can get a decent IPS (if you extend your budget to 20k) with good colour reproduction.


----------



## Remind1990 (May 29, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> One can argue that TN panels give 2ms response time, but surely if your eyes can notice the difference between 2ms and 7ms, they can definitely notice the quality and viewing angle difference between
> and IPS and a TN panel.
> Usually 2ms doesn't matter. Maybe if you are playing a high definition game at around 120fps(a professional gamer ??) , you may face issues like ghosting...
> But then again, if you have money to buy a graphics chip which drives games at 120fps, then surely your monitor would be of higher budget than your current one, and you will certainly get other IPS panels with better response times... But it makes no sense to complain about response times, since most movies and hd content are about 25 to 30 frames, and most games are around 60fps for a reasonably high budget gamer...
> I think 7ms is decent response time. You can get a decent IPS (if you extend your budget to 20k) with good colour reproduction.



Yes, IPS has better viewing angles i do play competitive games like Dota2 and CS so Yes, I need a good response time mabye. Both, have their pro's and con's and IPS beats TN when it comes to viewing angles any day! But, looking at his budget and since he wants to go for a gaming monitor why not the mid range TN displays + Cheaper + Faster (excluding the viewing angles) Just my piece! Cheers


----------

